# How long is labor?  7 yr old DOE



## Bedste (Mar 8, 2012)

She has been acting like she is in labor for 24 hours..... have not seen any pushing but her vulva is swollen and she was uncomfortable last night.....


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 8, 2012)

Goats can have pre-labor behavior which includes contractions.   These can be uncomfortable, but are nothing to be concerned about.  They prepare the goats body for the real thing.

BUT,  if she is pushing THAT is of serious concern.  

Other factors to be thinking about are:  Is she past her due date?   How far, a couple days?  no worries,  a week,  HMMM maybe the vet needs to have a look. 

Is her udder swollen?   

Has she had goo coming out of her vulva?  If so, what color is it?  White or off white is normal, red or bright red is something to call the vet about.  

Is she lacking energy?   That would be a worry. 

Is she eating and drinking water?   If she is, relax, she should be fine.  If she isn't it's a concern.  

When in doubt, call the vet.

Post pics of her vulva and udder and maybe we can help.


----------



## Bedste (Mar 8, 2012)

udder is full......  She is eating........ drinking.  She is resting and peaceful...  now .. as if she was not even in labor last night.  She is DUE March 18th ... however.. no one saw the actual breeding but the breeder noticed snuggling and we started counting from the day before.    She was at the breeder for 6 weeks so it could have happened anytime..... but probably the night of the snuggling.  It appeared as if she was leaking water last night while in her "labor".  No blood nothing red.  She is eating and drinking and acting normal today and wants OUT of her pen.  I will post pics in a few minutes. I am going out to take pics of her udder and her vulva now..


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 8, 2012)

Bedste, I know this might not be the best time, but it's been a very long time since I have talked to you. I think it was last summer. How is Honey? I hope all is well.


----------



## Bedste (Mar 8, 2012)

these pics are from right now real time


----------



## Bedste (Mar 8, 2012)

HI fortheloveofGoats!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 8, 2012)

Bedste said:
			
		

> HI fortheloveofGoats!!!


Hello, sorry to hear that you are having to go through so much worrying right now. Has anything changed?


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 8, 2012)

That is a BIG udder. I'm guessing if she is eating and resting, she was having Braxton Hicks contractions (pre-labor contractions)  and will go anytime now.  Tonight?  Tomorrow?  If she looks miserable, call the vet,  if she is pushing longer than 20-30 minutes, help her or call the vet.  BUT if she is comfortable, wait.  If you are worried, get help.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 8, 2012)

I bet she's just waiting until you either fall asleep, or leave the house.  Go outside, state VERY loudly you are headed to Walmart, start the car, and park down the road...bet someone calls you in 20 minutes to tell you she is having babies!  that's how goats work you know...sneaky devils...they can hold kids in until the moment is least right for you to be present!


----------



## Bedste (Mar 9, 2012)

at 3am she was a bit annoyed that I awoke her.......  at 6am she was just standing there like nothing .....  still nothing at 6:41 am.  I plan on checking her every hour.    

Last year she delivered triplets weighing almost 3 pounds each.  Pretty sure they were premies because we had just purchased her three weeks earlier and the trip home was a good 3 hours and a week later she ate enough chicken food to give her the scours...  I think that both those things caused her to deliver early.....THAT was LAST YEAR.  

This year, once we got back from the breeder we have had no road trips and the chicken food has been kept well out of reach.  And this year the "snuggling" was noticed so we had a probable date of the consemation. 

March 18th is only 9 days away..... so it looks like we are going to have full term kids.  I hope so.   I have been told that she has twins and triplets everytime.  Honey has been my sweet girl for about a year now.   I really want her to have a good pregnancy and be healthy and deliver healthy full term kids.


----------



## Bedste (Mar 9, 2012)

Should I be giving her anything special to eat since I know that the delivery is soon?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 9, 2012)

My does won't eat much before they deliver.  But keep plenty of fresh water at her disposal, and after she kids, she be starving.  If the weather is cold where you are, some warm water in her bucket with l/2 cup of molasses might make her drink a lot, which she really needs.

I've been giving my two does, one had trips, one quads, a dose of red cell and some goat nutridrench every other day since they kidded.  It's made their eyelids nice and dark pink. 

DonnaBelle


----------



## Bedste (Mar 9, 2012)

This is HONEY on Wednesday night..... http://youtu.be/cPuv6daUz5w

now she is out free ranging and eating the fence line and acting normal....  


Where do I buy REDCELL and the drench you are talking about?

Thanks Guys!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow, I would have thought she was having babies for sure. Well hopefully soon. I hope that there are no complications and all the babies are just fine.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

So did you get any sleep? How is she doing today?


----------



## Bedste (Mar 9, 2012)

she is grazing in the yard and acting like normal.....  when it started sprinkling she went back to the pen........  so not sure...


----------



## Bedste (Mar 9, 2012)

I want to make a video or her kidding.  If I am able to I will post a link on here....  IF she ever gives birth.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

Bedste said:
			
		

> I want to make a video or her kidding.  If I am able to I will post a link on here....  IF she ever gives birth.


That's a great idea! Would love to see it, hopefully you will be able to catch her. I was going to ask, but forgot. What was the buck that she was bred to?


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 9, 2012)

You can get Red Cell at about any Tractor Supply, Atwoods, etc. or your local feed store.

I order the Goat Nutradrench from Hoegger's Goat Supply or Caprine Supply.  If you can get a catalog from either place, it has a lot of goat specific items.  I love Hoegger's Catalog, they've been in the goat business since 75 years ago....

DonnaBelle


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 11, 2012)

Has she kidded yet?


----------



## Bedste (Mar 11, 2012)

no 

She is free ranging and eating weeds and acting normal.  I felt her belly and they are moving around.   She never got to the pushing stage so I am not worried yet.  She is due March 18th so maybe that actually was braxton hicks.

Did you watch the video?  That was last Wednesday 5 days ago.... maybe she will make it till her actual due date.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 11, 2012)

Well it's good to hear thing's are well. Hope that when she does have them you get to be there for it. Do you have plans around when she is do? Hope you get it on video. Can't wait for babies. Thanks for the update. I was wondering how everything was going. I didn't want to ask because I don't want to become a pain.


----------



## Bedste (Mar 11, 2012)

You are not a pain.  She is due on the 18th of March which is next Sunday but because she was at BREEDER 2 weeks before anyone noticed them snuggling.... no one is sure when they bred.    She could be due NOW or the 18th... no later than the 18th. Her vulva is swollen, but she is eating and drinking and acting normal....  she has a hard time breathing when she is laying down...but I think it is due to her weight.....

Thanks for asking


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds like she is going to have twins or triplets.  I can hardly wait for her to kid now that I've seen the video.  Keep us posted.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 11, 2012)

Bedste said:
			
		

> You are not a pain.  She is due on the 18th of March which is next Sunday but because she was at BREEDER 2 weeks before anyone noticed them snuggling.... no one is sure when they bred.    She could be due NOW or the 18th... no later than the 18th. Her vulva is swollen, but she is eating and drinking and acting normal....  she has a hard time breathing when she is laying down...but I think it is due to her weight.....
> 
> Thanks for asking


Wow, well hopefully she will call for you when she is ready. Do you have a baby monitor out with her? You are welcome. I really pray that all goes well. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Bedste (Mar 12, 2012)

still no kid, Due date is this Sunday----


----------



## 77Herford (Mar 12, 2012)

Just read all of this, now I can't wait for a kid to pop.  

Its funny I don't have this eagerness for my own Goats but you ladies sure make it exciting for yours, .


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

Bedste said:
			
		

> still no kid, Due date is this Sunday----


Well I hope to read that you have new babies and that everything went great! Oh and hope to see a video posted. Is that too much, if so, I really hope that all goes well.


----------



## Bedste (Mar 13, 2012)

Tuesday NOON no labor signs and no kids........  aaauuuugggghhhhhh!


I think I will just take off and go to Wal-Mart...... that ought to do it..


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 13, 2012)

Bedste said:
			
		

> Tuesday NOON no labor signs and no kids........  aaauuuugggghhhhhh!
> 
> 
> I think I will just take off and go to Wal-Mart...... that ought to do it..


Hopefully it will. Tell her we all want kids.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 13, 2012)

Anything different?


----------



## Bedste (Mar 14, 2012)

She is totally the same.....  I let her out to free range and took this pic today.......  3-13-12 ......  My trip to WalMart did not work. 

I guess she is going to hold off till Sunday her due date.....


----------



## Bedste (Mar 16, 2012)

Quadruplets born at 4pm Thursday afternoon.  3-15-12     We came home from running errands to find three already born and Honey working on the 4th.  Two Boys and TWO GIRLS....  they are all fine..... Pics soon to follow... 
The QUADS made sure to let me know that it was time for their 4 am feeding so now I am up and drinking coffee and starting my day.  Thank you everyone for all your prayers and support.  She did good.  She is a good doe and I will breed her again in October.....  uploading pics soon


----------



## Bedste (Mar 16, 2012)

Birth of the fourth one almost caught on tape

http://youtu.be/Hm_eN2g7LbI


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 16, 2012)

WOW  that's a lot of babies!  Congrats!  Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 16, 2012)

Awww good momma.  I love baby videos!  Congrats and good luck with the handfull of cuties!   Wow 4 babies!


----------



## Bedste (Mar 16, 2012)

Girl Boy Girl Boy

The girls have stars on their heads.....


The boys weighed in at 6.6 (the greyish one) and 5.6 (the brown one without a star)

The girls weighed in at 5.6 (the first one on the left) and the runt 3.8

The girls names are Angel and Darlin ..... terms of endearment being our herd theme


----------



## daisychick (Mar 16, 2012)

Congrats!  They are all so cute!  QUADS  WOW !!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 16, 2012)

congrats!!! they are so sweet, and worth the wait, good luck with all of them. no wonder she was miserable.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow,  she did great!  4 kids.  She must be really tired.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 16, 2012)

That's great! So happy to hear and see that! You are so lucky. Are you keeping them? Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bedste (Mar 17, 2012)

selling both boys and keeping both girls......  Already have the largest boy sold.


----------



## Bedste (Mar 18, 2012)

This Angel..... and Darlyn---- the two girls


----------



## Bedste (Mar 18, 2012)

Brown lil Buck..... Angel...... Blond lil Buck..... and you can see how little bitty Darlyn is


----------



## Jenni (Mar 18, 2012)

They are sooo cute!  I'm loving those ears!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh my, look at those legs and ears. Too cute. Can't wait to see more pictures as the girl's grow up. Congrats. Oh and we love pictures.


----------



## Missy (Mar 18, 2012)

Words can not express how completely jealous I am of you right now!!!!Congrats!


----------



## dhansen (Mar 18, 2012)

It always amazes me the inference in baby size when they are born!  My buckling weighed in at 13 lbs at 3 days old and the doe was 6 lbs!


----------



## Bedste (Mar 19, 2012)

that is so weird the difference in the weights....  I do not understand how that can happen.  

Thanks everyone for all the well wishes.... and thanks for "being there" when I was freaking out.


The boys both went to their new homes Sunday and we are settling in to the routin with the girls.  They are jumping and running now and it is so so cute.... and fun to watch them play... already.  Just 4 days old....  The little bitty one is getting stronger too......

I am Eva Joy on FB if you wanna be my friend and see more pics.  Just mention BYH so I know where I know you from

:0)


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 19, 2012)

They are adorable!   Congrats on the healthy kidding!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## hcppam (Mar 20, 2012)

So cute all legs and ears.


----------



## Mzyla (Mar 20, 2012)

Such a sweet critters! Many congratulations!
Why do we love baby goats so much?

Request sent to be my Friend on FB.


----------



## Bedste (Mar 20, 2012)

because they are so so so cute!


----------

